# TruGlo Scopes



## Winchester270 (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with any of the TruGlo optics? They seem to be very reasonably priced. I've been looking into one that is 3-12x40 with the BDC reticle. The website says that they have a list of most calibers and factory rounds you can "tune" it to, but I have yet to find the list. I'll be using a new winchester model 70 featherweight in 270 win.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm also interested in the muzzleloader model. Come on guys- little help out there. What can you tell us about Tru glow scopes


----------



## Chiefs (Feb 19, 2010)

maximini14 said:


> I'm also interested in the muzzleloader model. Come on guys- little help out there. What can you tell us about Tru glow scopes


I have had 3, yes 3 on my Turkey gun and the load I use damaged all 3, so that is no longer an option.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a Tru Glo red dot on my muzzle loader and the damn thing broke after 3 shots. I will never use another of their products.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

The tru glo I've seen is muzzleloader specific rifle scope, not a red dot. I wonder if it would hold up? Will bide my time to get more input b4 buying one of these.


----------



## Mark_ferguson77 (Mar 5, 2011)

I think the tru glo I've seen is muzzleloader and it is the character, imagine by the some sensible person to make the some kind of content.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

what?


----------

